# Annoying irony post about standard evidence thread.



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

Start whine.

So. A LONG long time ago in a galaxy far far away. I went to SI...

And posted my standard evidence VAR post. And got permabanned for it. So what do I find yesterday.

Look about page 5 in Just found out.

Voice Activated Recorder : Started by melissa0919

Sigh. Its not that its being used. Its that its being used when I got perma'ed for it.

End whine.

Sorry. Must be grumpy today.


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

She's a girl though..your name is way too masculine for that board


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

So Im okay if I change it to weightlifterette?


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

No that wont work. Still have my thingy.

How about Weightlifter Jenner?


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

weightlifter said:


> No that wont work. Still have my thingy.
> 
> How about Weightlifter Jenner?


I use to idolize that guy when I did Decathlon
So did Daley


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

She must be pumping irony. (Sorry!  )


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> Start whine.
> 
> So. A LONG long time ago in a galaxy far far away. I went to SI...
> 
> ...


You should have written the post with the view of how a wayward can get caught instead of how to catch a wayward. The waywards on that site would love knowing the secrets to not get caught.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

Your thread is being cut and pasted all over cyberspace because it is so good. Too bad you got permabanned though. Would you still like to be able to post on that website? Can you contact the moderators with the fact that your post is being used there, and request that you be reinstated?


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

Just change your avatar...

View attachment 43481

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

weightlifter said:


> No that wont work. Still have my thingy.
> 
> How about Weightlifter Jenner?


You deserve woman of the year for your var post on si not a permaban Caitlifter


Don't flame the joke tam's


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

dash74 said:


> You deserve woman of the year for your var post on si not a permaban Caitlifter
> 
> 
> Don't flame the joke tam's


Too much funny.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

I know the records have progressed since but that guy/girl scored over 8600 points in the 70s :allhail:


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

IMFarAboveRubies said:


> Your thread is being cut and pasted all over cyberspace because it is so good. Too bad you got permabanned though. Would you still like to be able to post on that website? Can you contact the moderators with the fact that your post is being used there, and request that you be reinstated?


Really? Ive only seen it that much there. Ive seen a few people parrot the specific advice but that is the first time Ive seen nearly that much of it.

Has anyone seen it elsewhere?

Im better today. Was just annoyed about the perma thing.


----------



## weightlifter (Dec 14, 2012)

PhillyGuy13 said:


> Just change your avatar...
> 
> View attachment 43481
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You are horrible... And I approve.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

weightlifter said:


> Really? Ive only seen it that much there. Ive seen a few people parrot the specific advice but that is the first time Ive seen nearly that much of it.
> 
> Has anyone seen it elsewhere?
> 
> Im better today. Was just annoyed about the perma thing.


I am just assuming that it is on other websites. When I first entered the world of infidelity in 2009 I read a lot at SI. There were excellent posts on various aspects of infidelity, especially the investigative and discovery stuff which I didn't need, but which were interesting and added to the drama and intrigue of infidelity. Then I discovered TAM and saw your information here. I read that you used to be on SI, so I figured you wrote the info over there. I haven't opened two windows side by side to compare, I just figured it was the same. So that's what I get for ass u me ing.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

It's SI. Who cares. Ya ya I know. Go ahead and whine


----------

